# Looking to adopt a golden in Miami,Fl



## herno1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, Im looking to adopt an adult golden retriever. Im going to shelters but I don't see any (I guess that's good). I just bought a new house and has a HUGE backyard where he/she can run and play with my 3 kids.
I'll apreciate if somebody knows about it.
Thanks


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

There are ppl here who live and work with rescues in Florida. I am sure they will post when they see this.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Cue my intro, MomtoMax!

I'm RappWizard, from Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. and here is a link to the available goldens in South Florida--no doubt some of the goldens in the shelters in Miami have found there way up to EGRR to the wonderful foster homes--the only ones, sad to say, that do not, or those that are mixes that do not look "enough" like golden retrievers. Suffice to say, these are all pure bred (as far as can be determined) goldens:

http://www.egrr.org/category/available

Adoption application is at www.egrr.org website. Thank you for considering a golden who needs a home!


----------

